# '97 musculoskeletal exam question



## Rita B. Conley (Jun 8, 2012)

In utilizing the '97 MSC exam elements, what is not clear under the musculoskeletal portion of the exam is whether or not you count bullets for each side (i.e. right and left).  For exam example below:

MusculoskeletalShoulder : 
Right Shoulder : shoulder is non-tender, Range of motion - full in all planes, strength testing against resistance, normal 
Left Shoulder : shoulder is non-tender, Range of motion - full in all planes, strength testing against resistance, normal 

Would you count individual bullets per side and then total them all together for the MSC portion of the '97 guidelines?   The instructions are not clear.  If yes, then the above would support a total of 6 bullets?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 14, 2012)

*You are correct*

You are correct, as reported in your post, these are 6 bullets on the 1997 Exam.

If that is ALL the exam, you have an Expanded Problem Focused Exam.

NOTE that for a DETAILED exam, you have to have at least 12 elements from 2 or more systems ... so,  if you ALSO had 
Constitutional: 3 vitals & general appearance
Neuro: exam of deep tendon reflexes & exam of sensation
Psych: alert & oriented x 3
You'd have a DETAILED exam.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

